# Naked woman in 'yoga protest' at Parliament [With Pics][NSFW]



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2010)

> A naked woman stopped traffic near the Houses of Parliament yesterday, by clambering on to a black cab for a five-minute ‘yoga protest’.
> 
> The naked anti-war demonstrator's 'yoga protest' on top of a black cab
> 
> ...


----------



## Clouds Of Napalm (May 20, 2010)

I want women to start protesting like that around here


----------



## The_Light (May 20, 2010)

Clouds Of Napalm said:


> I want women to start protesting like that around here



This reminds me of a text my friend sent me: 

"(Picture of 4 topless chicks) Don't forget to mark your calendars. As you may already know, it is a sin for a Muslim male to see any woman other than his wife naked and if he does he must commit suicide. So next Saturday at 1pm Eastern Time, all American women are asked to walk out of their house completely naked to help weed out any neighborhood terrorists. Circling your block for one hour is recommended for this anti-terrorist effort. All patriotic men are to position themselves in lawn chairs in front of their houses to demonstrate their support for the women and to prove that they are not Muslim terrorist sympathizers. Since Islam also does not approve of alcohol, a cold 6-pack at your side is further proof of your patriotism. The American government appreciates your efforts to root out terrorists and applauds your participation in this anti-terrorist activity. God bless America! PS It's your patriotic duty to inform others. If you don't send to at least 1 other person, you are a terrorist."

On topic:I support this kind of protest. We need more reasons for protesting. Everyone man the harpoons!


----------



## Eboue (May 20, 2010)

usually their well ugly fatties who get naked, but it looks like she might be hot (difficult to tell cus she aint facing us).


----------



## Psycho (May 20, 2010)

The_Light said:


> This reminds me of a text my friend sent me:
> 
> "(Picture of 4 topless chicks) Don't forget to mark your calendars. As you may already know, it is a sin for a Muslim male to see any woman other than his wife naked and if he does he must commit suicide. So next Saturday at 1pm Eastern Time, all American women are asked to walk out of their house completely naked to help weed out any neighborhood terrorists. Circling your block for one hour is recommended for this anti-terrorist effort. All patriotic men are to position themselves in lawn chairs in front of their houses to demonstrate their support for the women and to prove that they are not Muslim terrorist sympathizers. Since Islam also does not approve of alcohol, a cold 6-pack at your side is further proof of your patriotism. The American government appreciates your efforts to root out terrorists and applauds your participation in this anti-terrorist activity. God bless America! PS It's your patriotic duty to inform others. If you don't send to at least 1 other person, you are a terrorist."
> 
> On topic:I support this kind of protest. We need more reasons for protesting. Everyone man the harpoons!



someone must re-read the koran


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> someone must re-read the koran



The point.  You missed it.


----------



## Ceria (May 20, 2010)

you know, a happy ending would have calmed down that taxi driver, probably gotten him to drive her around


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 20, 2010)

Mmmh....why not. But i laugh when i imagine the reaction of people in the bus when they saw her.


----------



## AmigoOne (May 20, 2010)

face face face


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 20, 2010)

I never understand the people who choose forms of protest like this.  Do they really think the members of Parliament are going to go "Oh no! Boobs!!!  Quick lets get out of Afghanistan!!!!"?


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2010)

This is both a news story and a way for this guy to come out to his family.


----------



## vivEnergy (May 20, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I never understand the people who choose forms of protest like this.  Do they really think the members of Parliament are going to go "Oh no! Boobs!!!  Quick lets get out of Afghanistan!!!!"?



She did made the news, even though her point wasn't the main interest of the article


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2010)

I wish this happened more often we need more naked girls walking around.


----------



## Purgatory (May 20, 2010)

She's got potential, I like her already


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I never understand the people who choose forms of protest like this.  Do they really think the members of Parliament are going to go "Oh no! Boobs!!!  Quick lets get out of Afghanistan!!!!"?



It's a safe way of shock value.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 20, 2010)

emROARS said:


> It's a safe way of shock value.



Yeah, its shock value but it doesn't really do anything to advance their cause.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2010)

.

Also, the naked part is to get on the news. Woman jumps on cab to protest Afghan war, that won't get any coverage. Now *Naked *woman jumps on cab to protest Afghan war, that will.


----------



## Esponer (May 20, 2010)

"We shouldn't be in Afghanistan, so I'm going to try to disrupt a taxi driver's day."


----------



## Jin-E (May 20, 2010)

The female body

Biggest propaganda tool there is.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> The female body
> 
> Biggest propaganda tool there is.


You know, if every man in the world was getting some, I truly believe there would never be war again.


----------



## Fr?t (May 20, 2010)

Let' all be honest now... The only reason we clicked on this was because of the title 

I support any kind of peaceful protest, and this is under that category. So I support it.


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 20, 2010)

Mmmm...Dat ass.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 20, 2010)

No tits,(that I can see) I am dissapoint.  Sad thing is they look to be a decent size judging from what little is shown.


----------



## Purgatory (May 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know, if every man in the world was getting some, I truly believe there would never be war again.



Now by every man in the world, would that include me and my luck with women?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 20, 2010)

I bet she doesn't shave.


----------



## Angel (May 20, 2010)

That's pretty funny. Good for her. LOL @ the taxi driver not being "pleased" a naked woman was on top of his car


----------



## 0ne Winged Angel (May 20, 2010)

Angel said:


> That's pretty funny. Good for her. LOL @ the taxi driver not being "pleased" a naked woman was on top of his car



he was not pleased because he could not have


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 20, 2010)

Dat Protest


----------



## TSC (May 20, 2010)

One thing we can confirm here is: that taxi driver is gay.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> I bet she doesn't shave.



mmmm


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> The female body
> 
> Biggest propaganda tool there is.



Indeed          .


----------

